
Yelp: Local Economic Impact Report - uptown
https://www.yelpeconomicaverage.com/business-closures-update-sep-2020.html
======
uptown
"In the wake of COVID-19 cases increasing and local restrictions continuing to
change in many states we’re seeing both permanent and temporary closures rise
across the nation, with 60% of those closed businesses not reopening (97,966
permanently closed)."

